# Eurofighter and Spitfire



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

Video showing the new Eurofighter Typhoon flying in formation with a PR Spitfire (although only for a short bit and the start it is cool to watch)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/media/avdb/news_web/video/9012da680028d30/bb/09012da6800290c9_16x9_bb.asx


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 19, 2005)

that's a gread video!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 19, 2005)

Great stuff - lucky old Brian 'I counted them all in... Hanrahan!

Typhoon looks like the biz! Can't wait to see one at an airshow.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

It is pretty cool Roy. There was on flying at Leuchars. I will say one thing though it is bloody noisy! Don't seem to have any pics of it flying though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 19, 2005)

yeah i saw one at culdrose the noise is very noticable.........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

very much so, it was still flying as we left the show and you could still hear it (in the car with all the windows shut) from at least a mile away and further.


----------



## Glider (Oct 19, 2005)

I took some Typhoon shots at Fairford and it does put on a display but the one that always impresses me is the Grippen.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

You know when I said I didn't have any pics of the Eurofighter in flight. I lied  I have found some. Here they are:


----------



## Glider (Oct 22, 2005)

If you would like a couple more


----------



## trackend (Oct 22, 2005)

I know the proof of the pudding is in the eating but it does seem (to a lay man) be able to out manouver the current crop of European aircraft how it would perform in combat I hope we never have to find out.


----------



## Glider (Oct 22, 2005)

I would back it against anything but an F22. 
I am waiting for the first ones to go to the USA on a Red Flag exercise. That is something that I would dearly like to see.


----------



## trackend (Oct 22, 2005)

> I would back it against anything but an F22.
> I am waiting for the first ones to go to the USA on a Red Flag exercise. That is something that I would dearly like to see.



Me to Glider on things for sure judging by the number of stanchions in that belly shot of yours its weapons array is going to look pretty impressive.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

trackend said:


> Glider said:
> 
> 
> > I would back it against anything but an F22.
> ...



I would really want to see that! I would say apart from the fact that the F-22 is stealth they are equal. Should will Lee, be great to see it would a full array of weaponary.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 22, 2005)

i dunno but there's nothing really for me that stands out with the gripen..........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

I meant to say this earlier. Nice pics Glider.


----------



## trackend (Oct 22, 2005)

The stealth thing is not totally full proof I work with a guy who is not long out of the signals and when a 22 flew in for an air show they tracked it right across the north sea he admitted it was a much reduced signal but not invisible


----------



## sunny91 (Oct 22, 2005)

Good one Gnomey,,

sunny


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 22, 2005)

I don't think the F-22 was ever intended to be as stealthy as say the F-117 or the B-2, but I could be wrong there.


----------



## trackend (Oct 22, 2005)

I reckon the guy I work with was talking bollocks Skim, either that or he got the aircraft wrong and it was a F117.
I just had a quick look on the web and its deployment is far to recent for him to have been on operational excercise. It does say that it employs stealth technology and it does appear to have some similar acute angles as the F117 as for the coatings on the surfaces as its TS its a guess but I would imagine they wouldn't waste all that development costs and stop using it on future planes or tanks etc


----------



## Glider (Oct 22, 2005)

When not on active ervice I wouldn't be suprised if they fit Radar Reflectors on the planes to hide just how Stealthy they are.

Thats what I would do


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

the F-22, as far as i know, wasn't intended to be as stealthy as say the F-117 or B-2, they just wanted it to have a smaller RADAR cross section than most planes, and Glider, they do fit RADAR reflectors to the F-117, i dunno about the B-2 though, they're baisically small domes above the air intakes, i dunno what's in them, but they give it a normal RADAR signature.............


----------

